# Ancient Secrets Discovered



## Rick Carver

The scientific world was shaken by the discovery of ancient Hebrew cave writings in the deserts of what is now Israel. Renowned scientists from all sects were flown in to study this artifact and to translate its meaning. After years of debate and arguments, they finally agreed on an interpretation and decided to publish their findings.

They determined that the depiction of the woman meant that this society held the maternal woman in high esteem and that perhaps if was some sort of Maternal-, rather than a Paternal- ruled structure of government. The chicken, donkey and cow revealed that they were an agriculture-based society that had domesticated animals and learned to grow and manage crops. They pyramid and eye was highly debated and determined to be religion-based, although it was heavily argued that there may be some connection between it being centered in the inscription and the Freemasons. The symbol on the right was determined to be of a religious nature and evidence of a people with religious practices favoring one or more deities.

The experts were about to release their finding to the world when an old Rabi happened by and found out what they were doing. He began laughing uncontrollably and told them they were all crazy for believing this. This outraged the scientists at his audacity to challenge their work and they spent the next several hours explaining in painstaking detail every aspect of their research.

“Schmucks,” said the Rabi. “You are all schmucks. This is just some Hebrew graffiti, and you are reading it all wrong. You are reading it left to right, but Hebrew is read right to left…” “All it says is ‘Holy Cow, Look at the *** on That Chick!’”


----------



## Warrior1256

Good one, don't know how I overlooked it for so long!


----------

